# The Body has a Mind of it's Own



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

So I am reading this book called, "The Body has a Mind of its Own" written by Sandra and Matthew Blakeslee

and it states that our brain maps out where are body parts are and it maps out the space around our bodies
......this mapping will include a tool if we are holding one

or a hockey player can play so well because the hockey stick becomes part of the professional's body map

anyways

I wonder if our brain can map ourselves outside of our bodies?

IF we have spent alot of time trying to be away from physical reality, perhaps this could happen

for example: if I spend all my time thinking in my head and never spend any time doing anything physical, my brain map may not include a body within it

I don't know........interesting theory they have in the book and I decided to try to extend it possibly to DP

what if my brain has mapped my body outside of myself?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok now you're just being silly. Nobody uses maps anymore. Haven't you heard of GPS devices? :]


----------

